# Pequin powder?



## chave982 (Aug 27, 2007)

What is this?  I found a chili recipe which calls for it, but I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 27, 2007)

It's a type of chili powder, chave.  Look here for a site that sells it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2007)

Chave....

Pequin powder made from the Pequin Pepper is dangerously hot. It is rated at 140,000 Scoville units!! Cayenne is rated at 40,000 units by comparison. Use caution!! it's HOT!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2007)

The powder comes from grinding up these peppers.  Click here and scroll down.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 27, 2007)

lol, did anyone else read this as penguin powder? 

boy, i need to go home. i felt bad for the little well dressed guys for a minute there.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2007)

penguins = South Pole = Chilly = chile = powdered pepper!

Perfectly understandable.


----------



## chave982 (Aug 27, 2007)

Katie E said:


> It's a type of chili powder, chave. Look here for a site that sells it.


 
Hmm...so do you think it's worth it looking in a grocery store? Or is this more of a "specialty" item that is only sold on websites and certain food stores?

Can't really order it now...chili cook-off is on Friday, so time is ticking for me!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2007)

You can sub cayenne pepper for it as Uncle Bob suggested.  Adjust the heat level you want by adding more or less powder.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2007)

buckytom said:


> lol, did anyone else read this as penguin powder?
> 
> boy, i need to go home. i felt bad for the little well dressed guys for a minute there.


 
Yep ya need to go Home BT. Go to bed, take two aspirin, and call me tomorrow. You a sick puppy!!!


----------



## mitmondol (Aug 27, 2007)

buckytom said:


> lol, did anyone else read this as penguin powder?
> 
> boy, i need to go home. i felt bad for the little well dressed guys for a minute there.



Thanks for the morning laugh Tom!!!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 27, 2007)

chave982 said:


> Hmm...so do you think it's worth it looking in a grocery store? Or is this more of a "specialty" item that is only sold on websites and certain food stores?
> 
> Can't really order it now...chili cook-off is on Friday, so time is ticking for me!



If you really, really, really, really want to use it, sure, look in your area markets.  You might also check in any Hispanic markets near you for it.  Although, if it's as hot as Uncle Bob says, you might want to rethink using it.  You want to win the cook off, not burn the judges to death.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 27, 2007)

I have some of this potent chili powder take my advice it is ****able hot hot
it will take the feathers off of a full grown chicken and it will ask no questions


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2007)

buckytom said:


> lol, did anyone else read this as penguin powder?
> 
> boy, i need to go home. i felt bad for the little well dressed guys for a minute there.



I've been reading this ever since it was posted and up until I read your post that's STILL how I was reading it!!!!!  I finally decided to check it out!


----------



## Rom (Aug 28, 2007)

buckytom said:


> lol, did anyone else read this as penguin powder?
> 
> boy, i need to go home. i felt bad for the little well dressed guys for a minute there.




yes i did too LOLLL, but the airconditioning is not working in the office and its really really hot right now (yes we're in winter but it feels like a REALLy hot summer day) and i'm about to pass out - what's ur excuse hehehe


----------



## keltin (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, since everyone else has confessed......I read it as Penguin Powder too. In fact, I even Goggled it trying to figure out what it was and was getting nowhere (except for a few ornamental jars that hold perfumed powder) until I looked really closely at Katie’s link and noticed the real spelling. 

But I did learn about “Penguin Gourds” that were often used to hold gun powder in the olden days and thus were sometimes called “Penguin Powder Gourds”.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 28, 2007)

buckytom said:


> lol, did anyone else read this as penguin powder?


 
YUP! 

The only difference is, I have no excuse for it.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 28, 2007)

Penzey's carries them in whole pepper form.  I have a bag at home.  They are quite hot but not frightening.

Just sub cayenne powder if you can't get to Penzey's.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 28, 2007)

i'll bet penzey's has dried penguins, too. whole _and_ powdered...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2007)

buckytom said:


> i'll bet penzey's has dried penguins, too. whole _and_ powdered...


 

They do, but they're difficult to reconstitute and they walk funny afterwards.


----------



## Smylietron (Aug 28, 2007)

I was briefly horrified. All those Happy Feet, apparently harvested for their spices...now we know how they keep warm, at least.


----------



## oldcampcook (Aug 28, 2007)

Tom,

This old Okie read it that way, too.  Lord, I am getting old!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

"penguin" peppers are very easy to get here in the Houston area (go to any Fiesta store food chain)--not seen the powder but just buy the packaged dried ones and grind up in a mini-food processor if you need a lot or use a mortar and pestle and make what amount you need.  And believe, me like what's already posted, they will take your socks and shoes off.  Be sure to wear disposable gloves when you handle them or you will regret it should you rub your eyes or nose.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

btw "pequin" comes from the Spanish word "pequeno" which means small and these are very small reddish brown berry looking peppers about the size of a pea. Sometimes, the smaller the pepper the harder they hit---so do be careful and wear  disposable gloves when handling them. Hope that you find what you are looking for. Good luck!!!


----------



## mitmondol (Aug 28, 2007)

Now you guys, making me spit coffee all over the place...
Gosh, this was a good laugh, thank you!

By the way, I can get all kinds of chile powder at Smart & Final  here. Will check pequin.


----------

